# Tadpole poo? Tadpoo?



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

I got a nice fat tinc tad from another member the other day. He's doing great. Today I fed him. And boy, can they poop!

Do I just suck the poo out with a turkey baster? I read that alot of folks never change water or anything, but I feel like I should atleast be sucking SOME of it out. But not so much that I stress the tadpole, from getting in his space too much.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I do. I use a turkey baster and do about a 90% water (tadpole tea) change about 1x a week, sucking out as much waste as I can. I'm sure there are plenty of other ways, but that's what I do, and I haven't lost a tad yet.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Have java moss or any other type of aquatic plant in the water? If not, you should try to remove most of the poop.

I use java moss in all of my tad cups and I only remove poop every couple of weeks and then top up the water due to evaporation. The java moss acts as a living filter.


----------



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

erikm said:


> Have java moss or any other type of aquatic plant in the water? If not, you should try to remove most of the poop.
> 
> I use java moss in all of my tad cups and I only remove poop every couple of weeks and then top up the water due to evaporation. The java moss acts as a living filter.


Yep have a nice big chunk of java moss. But I just get super worried. I know how fast a tiny bit of poop can lead to a BIG amount of ammonia in a very short time.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Nothing wrong with sucking it out. I only keep ranitomeya.. they have much smaller poops


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I use a straw to suck out the poops on the bottom...


----------

